# can't believe some of you genuinely believe average penis size is 6-7 inches



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

incelosphere brainwashing is so funny to observe. whatever conclusion induces maximum cortisol is reached regardless of hard data. you guys want to be unhappy so bad lmao

numerous studies reliably report average penis size as low 5 inches. nah must be fake. let's listen to the self-reported ones instead


----------



## getra (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> incelosphere brainwashing is so funny to observe. whatever conclusion induces maximum cortisol is reached regardless of hard data. you guys want to be unhappy so bad lmao
> 
> numerous studies reliably report average penis size as low 5 inches. nah must be fake. let's listen to the self-reported ones instead


Average is not enough


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Jan 23, 2022)

OP, are you a fag?


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

getra said:


> Average is not enough


nothing is ever enough

get used to it


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 23, 2022)

I genuinely believe white men average cock is 6.5


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 23, 2022)

Evil jewish porn change the perception of average


----------



## the BULL (Jan 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I genuinely believe white men average cock is 6.5


i've seen dicks of ppl who claim 17 + cms. they lying


----------



## gamma (Jan 23, 2022)

Well average according to many measured studies is 5.5 so 6 isn't so far off


----------



## .👽. (Jan 23, 2022)

you retard, average is 7 inches among zoomers. the statistics are fake, they prevent mass suicide with faking it


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 23, 2022)

cope
my gf told me that she had never sucked a cock that was less than 6 inches long
her bodycount is only 132 tho so maybe not the most accurate data


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

gamma said:


> Well average according to many measured studies is 5.5 so 6 isn't so far off


it's still 10% but yeah higher end of the range is more ridiculous


----------



## getra (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> nothing is ever enough
> 
> get used to it


Some things are closer to enough than others fuck off with that bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Jan 23, 2022)

But I'm 6 the problem is it's bit thicc enough and it's brown


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

.👽. said:


> you retard, average is 7 inches among zoomers. the statistics are fake, they prevent mass suicide with faking it


ah yes the mass every single medical journal and government conspiracy


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> cope
> my gf told me that she had never sucked a cock that was less than 6 inches long
> her bodycount is only 132 tho so maybe not the most accurate data


women are well known for their ability to judge penis size


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> women are well known for their ability to judge penis size


she has videos of her measuring them so keep coping


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

resentfulincel said:


> But I'm 6 the problem is it's bit thicc enough and it's brown


not everyone is average


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> she has videos of her measuring them so keep coping


sounds very realistic and not made up at all


----------



## Deleted member 16381 (Jan 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I genuinely believe white men average cock is 6.5


Why


----------



## .👽. (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> ah yes the mass every single medical journal and government conspiracy


whatever makes you cope better



> "mean (_SD_) erect penis length was *16.78* (2.55) and mean (_SD_) erect penis circumference was 12.03"


source:


Penile length and circumference dimensions: A large study in young Italian men


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

.👽. said:


> whatever makes you cope better
> 
> 
> source:
> ...


"Each patient was given details on how to measure their penis (erect length and circumference) in flaccidity and in erection, from the lower base to the distal penile tip."


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jan 23, 2022)

.👽. said:


> whatever makes you cope better
> 
> 
> source:
> ...


every man in the world is a young Italian bull theory legit in 2022 January updated???


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> "Each patient was given details on how to measure their penis (erect length and circumference) in flaccidity and in erection, from the lower base to the distal penile tip."


Comprehension mog


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> "Each patient was given details on how to measure their penis (erect length and circumference) in flaccidity and in erection, from the lower base to the distal penile tip."


bro, u need to understand that people here are literally mentally ill, do not argue with them if u value ur sanity


----------



## .👽. (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> "Each patient was given details on how to measure their penis (erect length and circumference) in flaccidity and in erection, from the lower base to the distal penile tip."


yea now you will say "muh they didnt measure right or added a couple centimeter". which is cope. you have no proof


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

.👽. said:


> yea now you will say "muh they didnt measure right or added a couple centimeter". which is cope. you have no proof


I have all the proof I need in non self-reported studies 

and it is human biology 101 for males to exaggerate their measurements


----------



## .👽. (Jan 23, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> I have all the proof I need in non self-reported studies
> 
> and it is human biology 101 for males to exaggerate their measurements


cope.

also you think young guys go to the doc to let their cocks get measured?

only weird old men do that and they have smaller penises


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I genuinely believe white men average cock is 6.5


You have had a lot of experience so I believe you


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 23, 2022)

Also jfl at non latinos. Imagine not having a 7 inch cock


----------



## cmfanel (Jan 23, 2022)

western average penis size (the only size that matters) is 5.7in bone pressed

calcsd.info


----------



## gamma (Jan 23, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> young Italian bull theory legit in 2022 January updated?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 23, 2022)

I refuse to believe that some men have a penis smaller than mine


----------



## gamma (Jan 23, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> I refuse to believe that some men have a penis smaller than mine


I see a good number of pornactors that are smaller than me in length, there are many high average length (6 inches) dicks in porn and I'm well above that

Tyler nixon is barely 6 inches, and I could name many other pornactors that are only 6"


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Jan 23, 2022)

Mine is 6.5 and it seems average, I can't imagine having a 5 incher, that's suicide fuel


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 23, 2022)

the absolute retardedness of this forum to believe the average erect penis size of men is more than 6 inches


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 23, 2022)

8 incher checking in, my dick is big. Girls tell me, guys tell me, and the statistics tell me.

So anyways the average penis size of men is 5.5 inches if you believe otherwise = retarded incel peabrain


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 23, 2022)

gamma said:


> I see a good number of pornactors that are smaller than me in length, there are many high average length (6 inches) dicks in porn and I'm well above that
> 
> Tyler nixon is barely 6 inches, and I could name many other pornactors that are only 6"


You are gay for knowing male pornstar names and their cock sizes


----------



## gamma (Jan 23, 2022)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> You are gay for knowing male pornstar names and their cock sizes


There was a thread about it lol 
With measured pics and names


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 23, 2022)

.👽. said:


> cope.
> 
> also you think young guys go to the doc to let their cocks get measured?
> 
> only weird old men do that and they have smaller penises





Sci-Hub | Does penile size in younger men cause problems in condom use? a prospective measurement of penile dimensions in 111 young and 32 older men | 10.1016/s0090-4295(00)00925-0



average of 18-19 y/o germans was 5.7. average of 40-68 y/o germans was 5.6

so there is not much difference. and considering this study has larger values than most researcher measured ones true values for both are likely lower


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 23, 2022)

*Can’t believe how much of a bitch you are too*


----------



## Hades (Jan 23, 2022)

Yes that’s right, but that’s not the issue. The issue is the _average cock size of men who get laid. _I’d be willing to bet that among the sample of men who actually have sex, the average is higher. Probably closer to 6.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

Hades said:


> Yes that’s right, but that’s not the issue. The issue is the _average cock size of men who get laid. _I’d be willing to bet that among the sample of men who actually have sex, the average is higher. Probably closer to 6.


Most men get laid 

Incel has anxiety over his 6.5 because he's been brainwashed 8x6 is the norm. Meanwhile chad regularly fucks with his 5 inches .sure he knows it's not the biggest but it isn't the end of the world


----------



## Hades (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> Most men get laid
> 
> Incel has anxiety over his 6.5 because he's been brainwashed 8x6 is the norm. Meanwhile chad regularly fucks with his 5 inches .sure he knows it's not the biggest but it isn't the end of the world


----------



## getra (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> Most men get laid
> 
> Incel has anxiety over his 6.5 because he's been brainwashed 8x6 is the norm. Meanwhile chad regularly fucks with his 5 inches .sure he knows it's not the biggest but it isn't the end of the world


No homo but I don’t think there’s any legit Chad on the planet with 5 inches


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> Most men get laid
> 
> Incel has anxiety over his 6.5 because he's been brainwashed 8x6 is the norm. Meanwhile chad regularly fucks with his 5 inches .sure he knows it's not the biggest but it isn't the end of the world


Chad and 5 inches
Choose one


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

The Italian study is self-reported. Although if you look at the calcsd Western Average loads of studies were included that defined erection as ‘70% or greater’, or only tested patients with ED. Once you remove these studies the average starts to creep up.

The more important thing to note is that size doesn’t really matter between average and big. I did plenty of PE and got to a solid viagra-induced (BPELxMSEG) 7.5x5.75, you’d think girls would be enjoying the shit out of that size, right? Addicted to the cock? Nope. Instead all I got was blowjobs with teeth, ‘we can’t do this position’, ‘go slower’, more vaginal soreness due to added friction, sometimes it would be hard to even get it in if the girl is tight, couldn’t go in all the way sometimes because you’d hit the cervix, vaginas felt tighter so I busted quicker… and no increase in compliments or % of repeat calls. Complete waste of time.


----------



## aBetterMii (Jan 24, 2022)

APJ said:


> The Italian study is self-reported. Although if you look at the calcsd Western Average loads of studies were included that defined erection as ‘70% or greater’, or only tested patients with ED. Once you remove these studies the average starts to creep up.
> 
> The more important thing to note is that size doesn’t really matter between average and big. I did plenty of PE and got to a solid viagra-induced (BPELxMSEG) 7.5x5.75, you’d think girls would be enjoying the shit out of that size, right? Addicted to the cock? Nope. Instead all I got was blowjobs with teeth, ‘we can’t do this position’, ‘go slower’, more vaginal soreness due to added friction, sometimes it would be hard to even get it in if the girl is tight, couldn’t go in all the way sometimes because you’d hit the cervix, vaginas felt tighter so I busted quicker… and no increase in compliments or % of repeat calls. Complete waste of time.


Brag


----------



## aBetterMii (Jan 24, 2022)

@.👽. These guys are coping so hard with muh 5.5 average, sub 7 is death in the modern era


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> Brag


Yes ‘brag’ despite being genetically born average, and wasted day after day with an extender for 18 months of my life and still women don’t bat an eyelid


----------



## aBetterMii (Jan 24, 2022)

APJ said:


> Yes ‘brag’ despite being genetically born average, and wasted day after day with an extender for 18 months of my life and still women don’t bat an eyelid


If you didnt extend tho theyd call you small and laugh at you for 5.5 micro. Also you are having sex so brag


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> If you didnt extend tho theyd call you small and laugh at you for 5.5 micro. Also you are having sex so brag


I had sex when 6.25x5.25 BPELxMSEG, wasn’t called small or laughed at. And who cares if I’m having sex, plenty of people on here get laid and frankly it’s not worth the effort I’ve expended over a lifetime


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 24, 2022)

Honestly I just wish I had a huge dick like 8+ inches because it looks aesthetic af and you can dick mog other men to oblivion.
I don’t even care about the Girl that gets a bit more pleasure out of it


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

APJ said:


> The Italian study is self-reported. Although if you look at the calcsd Western Average loads of studies were included that defined erection as ‘70% or greater’, or only tested patients with ED. Once you remove these studies the average starts to creep up.
> 
> The more important thing to note is that size doesn’t really matter between average and big. I did plenty of PE and got to a solid viagra-induced (BPELxMSEG) 7.5x5.75, you’d think girls would be enjoying the shit out of that size, right? Addicted to the cock? Nope. Instead all I got was blowjobs with teeth, ‘we can’t do this position’, ‘go slower’, more vaginal soreness due to added friction, sometimes it would be hard to even get it in if the girl is tight, couldn’t go in all the way sometimes because you’d hit the cervix, vaginas felt tighter so I busted quicker… and no increase in compliments or % of repeat calls. Complete waste of time.


from calcsd:

"I get quite a few people theorizing that the erect dimensions reported are lower than in reality because of researchers measuring subjects who do not have a complete erection. However, when comparing regular studies to studies that utilize drug-induced erections to ensure the erection is at 100% while measuring, I see no evidence that the drug-induced erect dimensions are proportionally larger than the other dimensions, which suggests that the studies without drug-induced erections have no difference in erection quality."

also I don't believe you. PE is a scam and it only works when it breaks your dick or gains are temporary


----------



## Zenturio (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> Sci-Hub | Does penile size in younger men cause problems in condom use? a prospective measurement of penile dimensions in 111 young and 32 older men | 10.1016/s0090-4295(00)00925-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did they measure bonepressed?


----------



## Ozil (Jan 24, 2022)

gamma said:


> I see a good number of pornactors that are smaller than me in length, there are many high average length (6 inches) dicks in porn and I'm well above that
> 
> Tyler nixon is barely 6 inches, and I could name many other pornactors that are only 6"


andy stone is low 5" nbpel


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 24, 2022)

> whatever conclusion induces maximum cortisol is reached regardless of hard data


Jfl, you basically summed up PSL community


----------



## gamma (Jan 24, 2022)

MeeksPilled said:


> andy stone is low 5" nbpel


Yeah porn isn't only about size, there are many average dicks and even below average


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> did they measure bonepressed?


yeah

"As shown in Figure 1, we measured the penile length in the flaccid state from the pubic-penile skin junction to the meatus with a ruler. The prepubic fat pad was pushed to the bone at the maximum. The penile width was measured at the base and the glans penis with a caliper. Patients were left for a period in privacy and after self-stimulation (visual and manual), all measurements were repeated at full erection"


----------



## Ozil (Jan 24, 2022)

gamma said:


> Yeah porn isn't only about size, there are many average dicks


jfl at people thinking there are 10"+ dicks in porn as well. the biggest pornstar is mandingo who was 9.5" BPEL MAX in his prime. and ive heard people acting like 7" girth exists, i heard someone say londonvillie was 7" girth im not joking jfl.

the thickest dick in porn is shorty mac who is about 6.7" WITH SILICONE FILLER

its funny how the dickpill is that most dicks are smaller than you think rather than a brutal kick in your manhood thinking that you have a small size

still so many insecure people think "this can't be true because they look bigger!!"


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> from calcsd:
> 
> "I get quite a few people theorizing that the erect dimensions reported are lower than in reality because of researchers measuring subjects who do not have a complete erection. However, when comparing regular studies to studies that utilize drug-induced erections to ensure the erection is at 100% while measuring, I see no evidence that the drug-induced erect dimensions are proportionally larger than the other dimensions, which suggests that the studies without drug-induced erections have no difference in erection quality."
> 
> also I don't believe you. PE is a scam and it only works when it breaks your dick or gains are temporary


There are multiple extender studies where participants’ gains were measured by researchers. Those gains tend to slow over time. There is also less extensive evidence that suction pumps not only improve erection quality but add length over time, too.

There was a guy on reddit’s BDP who went through the Western Average studies and the Veale meta-analysis and picked them apart, showing that the more legitimate studies had average BPEL around 6-6.5in. I’ll try and find it as I can’t remember the guy’s username, but he was pretty convincing


----------



## Zenturio (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> yeah
> 
> "As shown in Figure 1, we measured the penile length in the flaccid state from the pubic-penile skin junction to the meatus with a ruler. The prepubic fat pad was pushed to the bone at the maximum. The penile width was measured at the base and the glans penis with a caliper. Patients were left for a period in privacy and after self-stimulation (visual and manual), all measurements were repeated at full erection"


somewhat lifefuel for me


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> from calcsd:
> 
> "I get quite a few people theorizing that the erect dimensions reported are lower than in reality because of researchers measuring subjects who do not have a complete erection. However, when comparing regular studies to studies that utilize drug-induced erections to ensure the erection is at 100% while measuring, I see no evidence that the drug-induced erect dimensions are proportionally larger than the other dimensions, which suggests that the studies without drug-induced erections have no difference in erection quality."
> 
> also I don't believe you. PE is a scam and it only works when it breaks your dick or gains are temporary


PE does work though, you can easily find studies on the effectiveness of extenders


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

APJ said:


> There are multiple extender studies where participants’ gains were measured by researchers. Those gains tend to slow over time. There is also less extensive evidence that suction pumps not only improve erection quality but add length over time, too.
> 
> There was a guy on reddit’s BDP who went through the Western Average studies and the Veale meta-analysis and picked them apart, showing that the more legitimate studies had average BPEL around 6-6.5in. I’ll try and find it as I can’t remember the guy’s username, but he was pretty convincing


yeah but the mechanism of action is literally your penis being torn apart iirc. the conclusion of the studies is always not worth it or further research required 

jelqing is a meme just like mewing

pumps are only temporary as far as I'm aware

if they are on BDP they are likely a retard and wrong btw


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 24, 2022)

Who cares about what average is?

Look at the average person, ugly.
Look at the average job, shitpay wageslavery.
Look at the average marriage, shitshow.

Average=utter shit. Always strive to be top 20% at least in every thing you do.

Top 20% dicksize is something like 7x6 tbh. That's what people should be striving towards.


----------



## 2God (Jan 24, 2022)

Mine is about 16.3 cm with a good boner and I'm 170 cm which is below average so I guess the average penis size is also a bit higher than mine


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

Syobevoli said:


> Who cares about what average is?
> 
> Look at the average person, ugly.
> Look at the average job, shitpay wageslavery.
> ...


just be unhappy because you aren't amazing at everything theory


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 24, 2022)

Syobevoli said:


> Who cares about what average is?
> 
> Look at the average person, ugly.
> Look at the average job, shitpay wageslavery.
> ...


7x6 is like top 5% of even higher.
Top 20% is something like 6.5x5.25


----------



## cloUder (Jan 24, 2022)

the average is 7 inches
ive watched a shitton of amateur porn and 7 is prob the average
and everyone has good girth too, around 5.5 inches
even if their length is smaller, the girth is still decent (unlike me at 4.5 inches)
makes me suicidal ngl, i get dickmogged pretty much everywhere, even on 4chan penis threads where complete randos post their dicks, almost all mog my 6.3 x 4.5 inches


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 24, 2022)

cloUder said:


> the average is 7 inches
> ive watched a shitton of amateur porn and 7 is prob the average
> and everyone has good girth too, around 5.5 inches
> even if their length is smaller, the girth is still decent (unlike me at 4.5 inches)
> makes me suicidal ngl, i get dickmogged pretty much everywhere, even on 4chan penis threads where complete randos post their dicks, almost all mog my 6.3 x 4.5 inches


doghouse
bdd
its over if you step foot into this forum

actual micro is like 4 inches and below, girth under 1 inch in diameter


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> 7x6 is like top 5% of even higher.
> Top 20% is something like 6.5x5.25


calcsd has western 80th percentile at like 6.34x5.18


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> yeah but the mechanism of action is literally your penis being torn apart iirc. the conclusion of the studies is always not worth it or further research required
> 
> jelqing is a meme just like mewing
> 
> ...


That’s not the conclusion of the studies, they would never make a claim like ‘it isn’t worth it’. And they would of course say more research is required, this doesn’t invalidate the results of the study. Jelqing is a meme but pumps do give permanent gains. See the straightening and lengthening in PD sufferers here (no reason why that same mechanism doesn’t work on a non-PD sufferer): https://osbon.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Peyronies-disease-Ralph-BJU.pdf to start with — there are many more on Osbon’s site (obviously they are posting these to convince customers of the effectiveness of their product). To be fair, some studies have shown non-significant small increases in penile length and so do provide contrary evidence.


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

Syobevoli said:


> Who cares about what average is?
> 
> Look at the average person, ugly.
> Look at the average job, shitpay wageslavery.
> ...


This point also: if your gf has slept around a bit, she’ll have experienced a big dick or two. Even if you’re ‘above average’, it just won’t have the wow factor as it isn’t the outstanding member


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

APJ said:


> That’s not the conclusion of the studies, they would never make a claim like ‘it isn’t worth it’. And they would of course say more research is required, this doesn’t invalidate the results of the study. Jelqing is a meme but pumps do give permanent gains. See the straightening and lengthening in PD sufferers here (no reason why that same mechanism doesn’t work on a non-PD sufferer): https://osbon.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Peyronies-disease-Ralph-BJU.pdf to start with — there are many more on Osbon’s site (obviously they are posting these to convince customers of the effectiveness of their product). To be fair, some studies have shown non-significant small increases in penile length and so do provide contrary evidence.


you're right

I looked at the literature for extenders and it's a lot more positive than I remember it being 

for the pump study isn't that only because the curvature is being corrected?


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

cloUder said:


> the average is 7 inches
> ive watched a shitton of amateur porn and 7 is prob the average
> and everyone has good girth too, around 5.5 inches
> even if their length is smaller, the girth is still decent (unlike me at 4.5 inches)
> makes me suicidal ngl, i get dickmogged pretty much everywhere, even on 4chan penis threads where complete randos post their dicks, almost all mog my 6.3 x 4.5 inches


I mean… no. (1) Amateur porn selects for guys who know they are packing and are unafraid to show it off. (2) How can you tell? A big dick on a small frame looks bigger than an even bigger dick on a large frame. Without a tape measure a lot of those 5.5” look like 7”


----------



## Paroxysm (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> incelosphere brainwashing is so funny to observe. whatever conclusion induces maximum cortisol is reached regardless of hard data. you guys want to be unhappy so bad lmao
> 
> numerous studies reliably report average penis size as low 5 inches. nah must be fake. let's listen to the self-reported ones instead


western averages report the average penis size as 5.8"x4.7" so it's close. 5.0" is the worldwide average that includes asians.

also, needless to say, average is not enough


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> western averages report the average penis size as 5.8"x4.7" so it's close. 5.0" is the worldwide average that includes asians.
> 
> also, needless to say, average is not enough


"However, there is currently no definitive evidence proving or disproving genuine differences in the distributions of sizes between populations around the world. This is because a number of possible confounding factors can lead to differing results in studies (differences in: measuring technique, volunteer biases & other sampling biases, exaggeration biases, etc. can make two studies even within the same country have wildly different results). For instance, common social preconceptions in some regions typically put African men under more pressure to have larger sizes and put Asian men under less pressure to be bigger due to assumptive racial stereotypes. Even if both populations had identical size distributions, these cultural differences in size expectations could cause unequal volunteer biases leading to higher averages for African men and lower averages for Asian men despite having no genuine size difference between the populations. Such confounding factors make it impossible to prove that the apparent population difference seen between the Western and Eastern averages is definitively due to a difference between the sizes of each population. Proving whether or not a genuine size difference is found between different subpopulations would require properly controlling for all other possible confounding variables, such as by having a single researcher measure each group the same way with nonvoluntary random sampling. Additionally, it is my suspicion that some of the difference in length seen in Asian geographies is due to poorly described methods in which Non Bone-Pressed studies incorrectly describe themselves using Bone-Pressed terminology. Yet, a higher rate of NBP/BP misclassification alone doesn't fully explain the differences observed, so while it is possible that there is a difference in the sizes between the two populations, it is not certain. Furthermore, any geographical/racial size differences are expected to be at most tenths of an inch so as to be relatively inconsequential to the individual, and imperfect studies show racial groups from the same geography usually fall into a similar range."


----------



## gamma (Jan 24, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> 5.0" is the worldwide average that includes asians


Imagine being a small dick asian


----------



## Paroxysm (Jan 24, 2022)

gamma said:


> Imagine being a small dick asian


impossible to cope. imagine living in a country like south korea where the average is 4"... i'd rope right away


----------



## gamma (Jan 24, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> impossible to cope. imagine living in a country like south korea where the average is 4"... i'd rope right away


I think that average is bit bigger even there...no way it's only 4


----------



## Paroxysm (Jan 24, 2022)

gamma said:


> I think that average is bit bigger even there...no way it's only 4


if western average hovers 14 cm i don't see why 10 cm in asia sounds unrealistic


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 24, 2022)

It is 20cm in latino mulatto countries like Brazil,Cuba and DR 😢
@kjsbdfiusdf @Playboypuertorican


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> just be unhappy because you aren't amazing at everything theory


amazing is top 0.1%
good is top 1%
top 20% = not being shit, not being a disgrace.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2022)

.👽. said:


> you retard, average is 7 inches among zoomers. the statistics are fake, they prevent mass suicide with faking it




zoomers are litterly estrognic bitches

muh 7 jfl


----------



## Preoximerianas (Jan 24, 2022)

Why would you want 


Syobevoli said:


> Who cares about what average is?
> 
> Look at the average person, ugly.
> Look at the average job, shitpay wageslavery.
> ...



This.

You should always strive for something greater, to be above average. The average man isn’t slaying, they’re barely getting starfish sex every few weeks.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 24, 2022)

getra said:


> Average is not enough


Basically this, average, or even above average, is atrocious when Ur talking about foids, they only want top 0.1% BECAUSE IF THEY ARE HYPERGAMOUS THEY HAVE HAD TOP 0.1%. 

it's no different to a dude with a car, or a particular kind of steak. 

If a guy has driven an Aston Martin or a Lamborghini, forget an averag car like a ford or Toyota, even a benz or BMW isn't going to do it for him. 

This is the reality for men in 2022, the sooner men understand this, and how over it is, the better.


----------



## getra (Jan 24, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Basically this, average, or even above average, is atrocious when Ur talking about foids, they only want top 0.1% BECAUSE IF THEY ARE HYPERGAMOUS THEY HAVE HAD TOP 0.1%.
> 
> it's no different to a dude with a car, or a particular kind of steak.
> 
> ...


If you can reach her cervix it’s enough tbh that’s the rule of thumb I’d go by to secure the bag. Girth is different though. If her pussy kinda small and her thighs aren’t too far apart, you could scale up from that based on vaginal size and thigh gap. However, I’ve noticed athletic-ish pussy got that grip to it, even on taller women.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 24, 2022)

getra said:


> If you can reach her cervix it’s enough tbh that’s the rule of thumb I’d go by to secure the bag. Girth is different though. If her pussy kinda small and her thighs aren’t too far apart, you can kinda scale up from that based on vaginal size and thigh gap.


Reaching cervix is one thing, but that's not the most important thing, it's all about girth that stretches and rips them. 

They know it's painful but it's a pain that foids love, that's the real reason they love monster dicks. 

Anal is the opposite, they don't want massive cocks for ass


----------



## getra (Jan 24, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Reaching cervix is one thing, but that's not the most important thing, it's all about girth that stretches and rips them.
> 
> They know it's painful but it's a pain that foids love, that's the real reason they love monster dicks.
> 
> Anal is the opposite, they don't want massive cocks for ass


Idk about monster girth. Bitches can cream off of toilet roll girth Im p sure anywhere around that is more than enough for most of them.


----------



## Crusile (Jan 24, 2022)

Avg for african american males/latino black males is 6.35"

btw there arent any real studies that show african american/bbc average because it would promote racism but theres some hiv(homosexual)/condom size studies and you can estimate with the frequency of 8" BBC pics on the internet


----------



## Crusile (Jan 24, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Avg for african american males/latino black males is 6.35"
> 
> btw there arent any real studies that show african american/bbc average because it would promote racism but theres some hiv(homosexual)/condom size studies and you can estimate with the frequency of 8" BBC pics on the internet


random african country studies dont count, african is genetically diverse


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Jan 24, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> incelosphere brainwashing is so funny to observe. whatever conclusion induces maximum cortisol is reached regardless of hard data. you guys want to be unhappy so bad lmao
> 
> numerous studies reliably report average penis size as low 5 inches. nah must be fake. let's listen to the self-reported ones instead


Cope, here it’s 6 inches. Check the statistics


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Jan 24, 2022)

I


.👽. said:


> whatever makes you cope better
> 
> 
> source:
> ...


The study bonepressed?


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 24, 2022)

PrisonBreakFan08 said:


> Cope, here it’s 6 inches. Check the statistics
> View attachment 1505435
> 
> View attachment 1505436


big surprise, that study is self-reported


----------



## .👽. (Jan 24, 2022)

APJ said:


> I had sex when 6.25x5.25 BPELxMSEG, wasn’t called small or laughed at. And who cares if I’m having sex, plenty of people on here get laid and frankly it’s not worth the effort I’ve expended over a lifetime


how did u increase 1 inch in lenght and girth? seems larp


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 24, 2022)

If you have decent girth 6 is enough.


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

.👽. said:


> how did u increase 1 inch in lenght and girth? seems larp


Doesn’t it — I wore the andropenis extender 6-8h a day every day (aside from the occasional day I had to travel or something), bathmate most days for 15 minutes in the shower 4-5 days a week, and about 6 months in I started doing an exercise called Ulis (no clinical evidence for this working by the way) pretty much daily. Length gains were quick to start with and then it was a grind. Girth gains seemed pretty stable? Idk, measurement is less reliable for that.

Working from home was amazing for this, there’s also a sort of comedic element where you’re on a work Zoom meeting and you have an extender on. NB: wearing the extender more than 2h at a time hurt (I’m uncut, maybe that’s relevant), so I had to take short breaks in between


----------



## .👽. (Jan 24, 2022)

APJ said:


> Doesn’t it — I wore the andropenis extender 6-8h a day every day (aside from the occasional day I had to travel or something), bathmate most days for 15 minutes in the shower 4-5 days a week, and about 6 months in I started doing an exercise called Ulis (no clinical evidence for this working by the way) pretty much daily. Length gains were quick to start with and then it was a grind. Girth gains seemed pretty stable? Idk, measurement is less reliable for that.
> 
> Working from home was amazing for this, there’s also a sort of comedic element where you’re on a work Zoom meeting and you have an extender on. NB: wearing the extender more than 2h at a time hurt (I’m uncut, maybe that’s relevant), so I had to take short breaks in between


any before after pics


----------



## Mik (Jan 24, 2022)

Nigga wrote all these paragraphs talking about dick just cause he want to be above average so bad


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

.👽. said:


> any before after pics


Nope, you’re just going to have to take my word for it 😄


----------



## APJ (Jan 24, 2022)

Mik said:


> Nigga wrote all these paragraphs talking about dick just cause he want to be above average so bad


Well can you blame him, who doesn’t!


----------



## APJ (Jan 26, 2022)

Pansexual Goddess said:


> from calcsd:
> 
> "I get quite a few people theorizing that the erect dimensions reported are lower than in reality because of researchers measuring subjects who do not have a complete erection. However, when comparing regular studies to studies that utilize drug-induced erections to ensure the erection is at 100% while measuring, I see no evidence that the drug-induced erect dimensions are proportionally larger than the other dimensions, which suggests that the studies without drug-induced erections have no difference in erection quality."
> 
> also I don't believe you. PE is a scam and it only works when it breaks your dick or gains are temporary


Found that reddit poster I mentioned who claims average is 6-6.5, check his threads and comment history, it’s u/KnowsPenisesWell (lol at the name)


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jan 26, 2022)

APJ said:


> Found that reddit poster I mentioned who claims average is 6-6.5, check his threads and comment history, it’s u/KnowsPenisesWell (lol at the name)


he just ignores studies he doesn't like

expects me to believe the penis grows on average over an inch after the age of 18 lmfao


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Apr 5, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> Sci-Hub | Does penile size in younger men cause problems in condom use? a prospective measurement of penile dimensions in 111 young and 32 older men | 10.1016/s0090-4295(00)00925-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't this measure the NBPEL rather than BPEL which means the true average should be around 6.3?


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 5, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> Doesn't this measure the NBPEL rather than BPEL which means the true average should be around 6.3?


no it was bonepressed


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Apr 5, 2022)

cope lol. Im 7.5


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Apr 5, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> cope lol. Im 7.5


Over mine is 17


----------



## thecel (Apr 22, 2022)

@Harold O'brien









Why I care about anecdotal data more than empirical data


Many people strongly believe that empirical data, being scientific and more trustworthy, is the only kind of evidence one should focus on and one shouldn’t pay much attention to anecdotal data. I agree with this position on topics like psychology, racism and sexism, etc. but not for...




looksmax.org


----------



## klamus (Apr 22, 2022)

I genuinely believe its 14-15 cm. Not More than 6 inches though


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 22, 2022)

Just like how the average height here is 6’1, the average bideltoid is 22 inches, and we all have 1200ng/dL T levels. Men will always inflate numbers if relates to their masculinity in some way. Dick is a huge one. No man will ever admit he has a small/average dick. That’s why self reported data is useless. Cultural/persona bias is just too strong. Valuing anecdotal evidence over empiricism is the biggest NPC trait.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 22, 2022)

Man i can abolosh thirs thread from the stratosphere.

Ok so 5 inches right. 1 inch under

4 INCHES IS FUCKING DEATH (AND BELOW)
OK 1 INCH UP
5 inches, youll get rejected by least 20% women (if they knew Jfl)
6-8INCHES ALL+++
9-12 Porno maxxed
Having size is all+++
And penis size and girth needs to get into account,

Also i realize this argument sucks but still kinda makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 22, 2022)

Most girls I know say they have slept with many dudes who have dicks around 5 inches, but if you were to ask these guys how big they were personally, they would all say 6+


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 22, 2022)

SupremeSubhuman said:


> Just like how the average height here is 6’1, the average bideltoid is 22 inches, and we all have 1200ng/dL T levels. Men will always inflate numbers if relates to their masculinity in some way. Dick is a huge one. No man will ever admit he has a small/average dick. That’s why self reported data is useless. Cultural/persona bias is just too strong. Valuing anecdotal evidence over empiricism is the biggest NPC trait.


Man i do not think thats true, then that means the average would be sub 5 inches


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Apr 22, 2022)

shiitake said:


> Man i do not think thats true, then that means the average would be sub 5 inches


The average is probably around 5-6 inches like the studies all claim. People here always say they have big dicks, yet very few of them are willing to provide actual proof in any way.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 23, 2022)

thecel said:


> @Harold O'brien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't read but premise is extremely low iq


----------

